# 100% Cotton+ChromaBlast+Heat Press



## edmond1815 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I already read a lot of posts regarding my problem.
I am using ChromaBlast paper, ArTainium UV+ for T-Shirt sublimation.
I have no problem with transfer, colours are ok, but with cotton material have a lot of problems.
I have that 2 teflon sheets, and my 100% cotton t-shirt looks scorches, burned, a yellow on entire press surface.
Tried with 190 C and 40 seconds, high pressure.
Switch to medium, low pressure, less time, more temperature, less temperature, with same results.
Less temperaure or time, result problem with transfer.
What can i do do prevent "yellowing" the material, even i used just teflon sheet without any transfer paper.
There is a special combination betw. temperature/time/pressure?

Thank you...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you are using the wrong ink. Sublimation ink should be used with sublimation paper and on polyester (white / light pastel). I think that with Chromablast paper, you should be using Chromablast ink...


----------



## edmond1815 (Mar 28, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I think you are using the wrong ink. Sublimation ink should be used with sublimation paper and on polyester (white / light pastel). I think that with Chromablast paper, you should be using Chromablast ink...


Thank you for your post. Until the sublimation ink, i have problem with cotton (100%) and heat press.
With no transfer paper, the cotton still looks yellow. The heat press, burns. ChromaBlast and transfer process it is ok, the colour looks great, washing test, no problem. The problem is with that yellow burning, full press platen.
How can i use my heat press and prevent burning the cotton, this is the question.
I already tried with teflon sheet, cooking paper... with same result.
Actually, have same problem, but i used 100% white cotton t-shirt:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attach...ress-keeps-burning-shirts-heat-press-burn.jpg

I already change the pressure to low, teflon sheets, etc.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

What type/brand of heat press are you using and what temperature are you pressing the shirt at?


----------



## edmond1815 (Mar 28, 2010)

The Heat Press is Insta 204

Model 204 Manual Heat Transfer / Heat Seal Press: Insta Graphic Systems Sales

The temperature is 190 C , time 40 s.
Tried with higher or lower temp, time.

My vendor told me this is the normal temperature:
190 C to 205 for best results.

Thank you






IYFGraphics said:


> What type/brand of heat press are you using and what temperature are you pressing the shirt at?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I would go down on temp say about 15 degrees.
This is fairly common.

Also use a mixture of perioxide/water 50/50
and spray on the shirt and re press for 10 seconds to
remove the scrotching.


----------



## Chrystalprod (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,
I am interested in buying a start up pack on ebay. it includes a Epson WF 30 printer with "Chroma Cotton ink"...Does anybody knows something about "chroma cotton" or is it just the same thing like "chromablast"?
Any advice about this purchase?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chromablast is only from Sawgrass. Never heard of chroma-cotton, but sounds like someone is trying to copy. Personally I would not touch it. In my opinion Chromablast is a method whose time has come and passed. It came on the scene over 6-7 years ago but since then regular inkjet transfers had improved especially JPSS. Chromablast ink and paper are pretty expensive.


----------

